#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Kortisontherapie >

## Carla

Hallo Ihr! 
Bin über dieses Thema "Kortisontherapie" an dieses Forum geraten und habe mich spontan angemeldet, da ich sofort einige interessante Beiträge gefunden habe!
Ich habe vor kurzem eine solche Therapie hinter mich gebracht und mir geht es wieder richtig gut! - Bis auf die bekannten Nachwirkungen, wie z. B. Abgeschlagenheit, Antriebslosigkeit, Fettansammlung am Stamm usw..!! - Vielleicht bin ich ja zu ungeduldig....; obwohl ich jetzt schon seit 2 Monaten ohne Kortisoneinnahme bin, habe ich noch kein Gramm abgenommen. Habe jetzt meinen Arzt gebeten meinen Blutzuckerspiegel zu kontrollieren, da dieser während der Therapie "verrückt" gespielt hat. Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? ...und könnt Ihr mir Hoffnungen machen, dass sich der Blutzuckerspiegel wieder normalisiert? Wahrscheinlich hängt doch auch damit meine Gewichtszunahme (10 kg) und meine Unfähigkeit dieses zusätzliche Gewicht wieder loszuwerden zusammen, oder?
Würde mich über Tipps und/oder ähnliche Erfahrungen von Euch sehr freuen! LG Carla  :Smiley:

----------


## sony

hi carla 
ich weiss, dass nach cortitherapien viele mit dem gewicht kämpfen. der blutzuckerspiegel ist da sicher sehr wichtig. die nebenwirkungen können auch ziemlich lange anhalten.
ich an deiner stelle würde auch mal die schilddrüse testen lassen. 
ich hoffe, dass du bald deine probleme los bist.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Carla,  als ich das Cortison nach fünf Jahren Dauereinnahme ausgeschlichen hatte (dauerte gut 5 Monate, um von 4 mg Urbason auf 0 zu kommen), verschwanden auch die bekannten Nebenwirkungen recht schnell. Allerdings hatte ich unter Cortison nie zugenommen, ich hatte nur ein kugelrundes Mondgesicht, Probleme mit Unterzuckerung, sehr dünne Haut und Wundheilungsstörungen. Auch mit dem Blutzuckerspiegel hatte ich nach dem Ausschleichen keinerlei Probleme mehr.  Wieviel Cortison hattest Du denn genommen? Wie lange war die Therapie, und in welchem Zeitrahmen bzw. in welchen Schritten hattest Du ausgeschlichen?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Carla, 
Viel viel viel Trinken und abnehmen um das Kordison auszuschwemmen 
und nach 17:00 Uhr wenn möglich nichts mehr essen (höchstens einen Apfel oder eine Banane bzw. ein anderes Obst oder Gemüse WICHTIG nur höchstens eine Frucht) 
da wird nicht nur das Blutbild besser da purzeln auch die Pfunde !

----------


## Monsti

Hi Obelix,  wieso nur *eine* Frucht?  :Huh?:  Eine Freundin von mir legte unter Cortison, aber auch danach 2x wöchentlich einen 100%igen Obst-/Rohkosttag ein. Da aß sie sich am Obst und rohem Gemüse (dieses allerdings z.T. mit etwas Olivenöl) satt, wobei sie natürlich das zu sich nahm, was gerade Saison hatte, aber niemals abgezählt. Ergebnis: Sie hatte (anders als vorher) wunderbaren Stuhlgang und konnte ihr Gewicht halten.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti 
Die eine Frucht Regel zählt nur ab 17:00 Uhr was und wieviel Obst und Gemüse Du über den Tag verteilt Deinem Körper zuführst um Dich zu sättigen ist egal. 
Wichtig ist wenn Du abnehmen willst eben das Du ab 17:00 nichts anderes mehr ißt auser der erwähnten genehmigten einen Frucht. 
Wasser trinken trinken trinken und ca 1 Liter Brenneseltee auf den Tag verteilt unterstützt natürlich die Gewichtsreduzierung. 
Und Carla wollte ja soooo dringend noch 10 Kg abnehmen..

----------


## Patientenschubser

... ja warum eigentlich nur eine Frucht :Huh?: 
Ich ess im Moment abends immer einen großen Becher Naturjoghurt 1,5% und danach noch Obst in Hülle und Fülle.... übrings auch *nach* 17:00 Uhr.
Meines Wissens nach spielt die Uhrzeit der Nahrungsaufnahme keine Rolle (mehr). 
Zumal Obst und Gemüse nicht allzu sehr ansetzten..  :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser  *1 Frucht  =  Notfüllung gegen das Hungergefühl !*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Achso, ich setze die Früchte und den Joghurt als vollständige Mahlzeit ein, nicht als hmm Ersatz oder nur bei Hungergefühl.
Damit purzeln (bei mir) die Pfunde.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Das sogenannte "Dinner cancelling" ist mittlerweile auch wieder Schnee von gestern, weil es nichts bringt, abends ab 17 Uhr nichts mehr zu essen! 
Entscheidend ist nach wie vor die Menge der Gesamtkalorien, die man an einem Tag zu sich nimmt, wenn man Gewicht verlieren will, muß man diese Menge reduzieren. (Und sich bewegen) 
Gab es gerade in mehreren Zeitschriften lange Artikel drüber, kann aber leider keine Quellen zitieren, weil ich die Zeitschriften auch nicht mehr habe. 
Ausgewogen und gesund, viel Obst und Gemüse, wenig Fleisch, Wurst und fetten Käse, dafür gerne mageren Schinken, keine Riesenportionen, keinen Nachschlag beim warmen Essen und dann klappt das auch mit dem Abnehmen. Zumindest bei uns hier.  
Ich weiß nicht so genau, wie das nach einer Kortisontherapie ist, aber auch wenn es langsam geht, irgendwann werden wohl die Pfunde schmelzen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Carla

Hallo ...und vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Offensichtlich trifft das Thema Abnehmen doch auf viele Interessenten, denn es kann ja jeder (bis auf Monsti) dazu etwas sagen.
Zur allgemeinen Info möchte ich kurz sagen, dass ich insgesamt 5 Monate Kortison eingenommen hatte, wobei ich mit 60mg Decortin begonnen und 3 Monate eine Erhaltungsdosis von 5mg eingenommen hatte. Leider gab es kein Ausschleichen und ich habe die Nebenwirkungen wie einen Hammerschlag zu spüren bekommen. Jetzt wäre ich klüger! Das kann man ja überhaupt nicht mit einer 5-jährigen Therapie vergleichen und ich ziehe mich auch ganz kleinlaut zurück..!
Meine Beschwerden (Colitis ulcerosa) sind vollkommen verschwunden und ich bin überglücklich und dankbar dafür!!!! :Cheesy:   Allerdings muss ich mit der Nahrungsaufnahme von rohem Obst und Gemüse doch sehr aufpassen! Ich habe mir jetzt einen Dampfgarer gekauft, da ich gedämpftes Obst/Gemüse besser verdauen kann. Ich kenne auch in Ansätzen das WeightWatchers-Programm und suche mir dort Rezepte zusammen, die für mich möglichst verträglich sind.
Genau deswegen, weil ich schon seit 2 Monaten intensiv an meiner Ernährung arbeite, wieder Sport treibe und eisern auf Süßes verzichte, bin ich ja so enttäuscht!!!! :Huh?:  Ich habe ja sogar noch zugelegt  :Angry:  !
Ich vermute, dass mein Blutzucker-Stoffwechsel einfach noch gestört ist (Zucker im Urin und im Blut), so dass ich im Moment ein bißchen Angst habe, dass sich das nicht wieder normalisiert.
Der Brennesseltee ist eine gute Idee, die ich unbedingt ausprobieren muss, denn diesem Tee sagt man Stoffwechsel-anregende und entwässernde Eigenschaften nach.
Ebenfalls eine gute Idee (von sony) ist die Überprüfung der Schilddrüsenhormone bei der nächsten Blutuntersuchung: 
Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure lieben Beiträge!! Es tut einfach gut, wenn man seine Probleme benennen kann und dann auch noch auf soviel Interesse und mutmachende Antworten stösst!! :Smiley:  
LG Carla  :Zwinker:

----------


## mämchen

Hallo Carla,
du hast schon mehrfach den gestörten Blutzucker-Stoffwechsel benannt. Wie hoch sind denn deine Bz-Werte, nüchtern und 1 - 2 Std. nach der Mahlzeit? Oder, noch besser, weißt du deinen HBa1c-Wert und den Labor-Referenzwert dazu?
Möglicherweise ist ja auch ein beginnender Diabetes dran schuld... 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Carla,  bei einer dreimonatigen Erhaltungsdosis von nur 5 mg Prednisolon dürfte der Blutzucker eigentlich nicht völlig aus dem Ruder geraten. Allerdings habe ich große Augen bekommen, nachdem ich gelesen hatte, dass Du diese 5 mg anscheinend von einem Tag zum nächsten abgesetzt hast. Das ist der helle Wahnsinn!!! Naja, weißt Du mittlerweile ja selber ...  An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich in den nächsten Wochen 100%ig zuckerfrei und fettarm ernähren (also auch keine Cola oder andere Limos). Gleichzeitig sollte Dein Blutzuckerspiegel öfters vom Hausarzt (oder von Dir selbst) kontrolliert werden.  Es gibt etliche Teemischung zur Entschlackung, Entwässerung und/oder Stoffwechselanregung. Da reichen auch Teemischungen aus Supermarkt oder Drogerie. Man sollte diese Tees aber mehrfach am Tag trinken und das über längere Zeit, damit sie ihre Wirkung entfalten.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------

